# Nice F2L shortcut



## Joël (Apr 3, 2006)

I found this today:







LF'L'F RUR'

It's extremely fast! I can't believe I didn't know this one yet!

You can post your favourite shortcuts here . I'd like to see more.

- Jo?l.


----------



## Scott (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd never be able to spot that pair without doing a U2


----------



## Joël (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_@Apr 3 2006, 10:24 AM
> * I'd never be able to spot that pair without doing a U2 *


 That means you will have to do U4, then the alg?

After a lot of practice with F2L, you'll probably see it.

Allthough I have to admit, I would probably do a quick U/U' to or a small x'/x to see what pair it is . I should learn myself how to recognise it.. In this case, the corner and edge are connected, white sticker on U, and the red sticker (Front color) on U...


----------



## Joël (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok.. I'll post one more. This one also isn't known by many ppl.. One of the less trivial shortcuts, maybe:






R'FRF' R'U'R.

Does anyone have more shortcuts that I don't know yet?


----------



## Gungz (Apr 4, 2006)

oh. first algorithm is great !


----------



## Joël (Apr 4, 2006)

You will never need this one:






F (r U r' U') * 3 F'


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2006)

Uhm,beginners might. And fridrich people will only need that if it gets really lucky and comes up naturaly.


----------



## UberStuber (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jo?l_@Apr 4 2006, 07:02 PM
> * You will never need this one:
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had that case come up twice in an average of 12 acutally...

I love the first alg, and the I use the second alg and its reflections all the time.


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 5, 2006)

R d R B R' B'
F r U r' F'
B' R U' R' B ==> x D' l U' l' D
B R U' R' B' ==> x D l U' l' D'
F' L U2 L' F
F' R B' R' B F

(I never use it)

Michael Fung


----------



## Dennis (May 10, 2006)

> *You can post your favourite shortcuts here smile.gif. I'd like to see more.*



Joel and others, a lot of shortcuts can be seen at cubeloop.com your paticular alg was listed here look in the "connected in top layer". However, I have the U2 included (should have been [U2] <_< )


----------



## pauln99 (May 10, 2006)

my first contribution

found a nice shortcut if BL is empty.






R' U' R' U R2 U' R2

i hate these cases 

p


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2006)

Paul: Excellent! My current alg. for that case is U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 . I can do it pretty fast, but I think that one is better, if the BL is empty.


----------



## Stefan 2 (May 17, 2006)

I like 
F RUR'U F'


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2006)

l U' R U (l' R')
r' U' R' F R U r


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (May 18, 2006)

Hello,

Who use Multi slotting algs to solve the F2L ?


Guillaume.


----------



## Gungz (May 18, 2006)

really amazing :blink: 
i was try naver think different ...(huh? my enlish is bad  )


good,!
GuillaumeMeunier// but i use Multi F2L seeing... <_< sometimes i did it with...(almost)lucky


----------



## mg* (May 19, 2006)

hi everyone
did u try to solve f2l using only R-hand like JPons ?
for FSCs, I like (f)ULF'L'U'(f') (but I use L-hand, I let u do the traduction for R) I use a few multislotting too, but I prefer misaligned pairs...


----------



## Erik (May 26, 2006)

I found this one:






B2 D2 F D2 B2

Erik


----------



## pauln99 (May 26, 2006)

maybe

but surely

y' R2 U R U' R2 

is quicker?

p


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2006)

Bump. Lets add somemore to this.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2006)

This is a nice one...





L'U2L2DFD'L'

This is always been a long case.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2006)

Or when that pair is on the other side:RU2R2D'F'DR


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2006)

This one is so easy...




DRU'R'D'


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, you can forget the pair in FR of course.


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 5, 2006)

Instead of RU2R2D'F'DR, you can use "u" turns, giving it: R U2 R2 u' R' u R

R' u' R'uR (5)

u'RU2R'u RUR' (8)

R u R'UR u'R' (7)

u'RU2R'u RUR' (8)

R2u'R'uR2 (5) (FL w/BR open)

R2 u R2 u' R2 (5) (FR or BL)

R2u' R'U'RU u RU'R (10) (BR)

R'U2 u'RUR'U2 uR (9) (BR)

From Speedcubing.com


----------



## Joël (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Sep 7 2006, 02:02 PM
> * This is a nice one...
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Erik,

How about: y LF'L'F LUL' ?


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 6, 2006)

Joel: you mean y U' LF'L'F LUL'

I kinda do it like... y U' r U' r' F L U L'


----------



## pjk (Nov 7, 2006)

THank you, this is a helpful thread.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 30, 2009)

Old thread, but old is good!

I like this shortcut:


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah yes. Good thread, I could learn a lot from studying some of these.

Here's one for inserting a corner that's got the D face on U:
F R' F' R U' R U R'
Alternate ways of inserting an edge:
R' F' R U R U' R' F [edge on R]
R2 U R' U' R' F R F' R' [edge on F]
Save two moves:
x' R U' R U R2'
Insert a connected pair in the wrong direction without F moves:
x' R2 U' R' U R'
Another icky case solved with an x rotation:
x' R U' (R U R' U') R U R2'


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I actually think that this is an acceptable bump of a 3 year old thread. There's a lot of valuable information here that I didn't know existed.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 30, 2009)

A few here:
http://www.learn2cube.com/cfop/f2l/shortcuts.php


----------



## Stefan (Apr 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Alternate ways of inserting an edge:
> R' F' R U R U' R' F


That's one of my favourites because... (R' F' R U R U' R' F x y')*4

Btw I think your x is the wrong way. Or is that intentional?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have a list of my F2L tricks...

However, the first post reminded me of something: 8.90, slot 1. So, these tricks actually work in practice!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Alternate ways of inserting an edge:
> ...



Haha, nice cube-in-cube alg. And the x was not the wrong way on purpose. I fixed it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2009)

R2 U R2 U' R2
R2 U' R2 U R2

short, sweet, and to the point,
Sorry for the bump, but I found these somewhat useful...


----------

